# A Few Minor Questions about the iPod Touch



## Marrow Man (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks to the great advice from PBers, I used birthday money to purchase an iPod Touch (3rd generation, 8 GB). However, I have a few questions about the Touch.

1) I have been charging the Touch by plugging it into a USB port on my laptop, which is fine. However, I have an old charging adapter for an iPod (the white 2"x2" wall plug with USB slot). Does this also work for the iPod Touch (I know it "fits" -- I'm wondering if it is safe to use it).

2) I need to buy a case for the Touch. First, are there any recommendations? I want something that will protect it if drop, etc. Also, a screen cover would be nice (oily fingerprints are the bane of my existence). Second, I perused several inexpensive cases at a local Meijer store last week. But I noticed they were for 2nd generation iPod Touches. Is there any size difference b/t 2nd and 3rd generation Touches?

I appreciate any responses. We do have an Apple Store in town as well, and I know they could probably answer these questions, but I thought I would go to my PB brothers and sisters first.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 16, 2010)

Tim,
I don't know about the charger you have, but the one for my old iPod 32gig works just fine for my iTouch.

Cases: well I have a DLO case that is a rubberised thingamabob with a coversheet. It also always for a strap so that you can wear the unit on your arm. I guess you could also wear it around your head if you wanted to do so. It is a black case with little gray knobs on the edge so it is very secure when you are holding it. It also keeps the profile pretty small. And, it was cheap. Found it: Jam Jacket Sport | Cases + Clips | DLO . I have been using it for more than a year and it is still in very good shape despite being used hard. The screen protector is still good as well.


----------



## cupotea (Aug 16, 2010)

I have no ipod touch, but as for case, this might be interesting:

the apple peel 520

I do raised a question about Kindle on PB, so far no answer yet, who could be of help?

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/who-wants-tell-me-about-kindle-62013/


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I wound up buying a DLO case very similar to the one Lawrence recommended, only the version with the belt clip instead of armband.

The charging adapter I mentioned was the one that came with the "old" iPod 20 GB classic.


----------



## Herald (Aug 16, 2010)

Tim,

That charger should work just fine. The sync cable for the iPhone and iPod Touch are identical. 

I hate to tell you this, but you could buy an old iPhone 3G or original iPhone for far less than an iPod Touch and have 16 or 32GB storage. eBay has a ton of these units for sale. Although you don't need the phone feature the original iPhone and iPhone 3G have the built in iPod and are great WIFI devices. Something to keep in mind if your iPod Touch falls in the toilet.


----------



## puritan628 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Response to your Kindle question*

I answered you over there.


----------



## cupotea (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Laura and I replied.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Aug 17, 2010)

Herald said:


> TI hate to tell you this, but you could buy an old iPhone 3G or original iPhone for far less than an iPod Touch and have 16 or 32GB storage. eBay has a ton of these units for sale. Although you don't need the phone feature the original iPhone and iPhone 3G have the built in iPod and are great WIFI devices. Something to keep in mind if your iPod Touch falls in the toilet.


 
Bill,

Just so I understand, if I don't want the phone (and I can't afford a new one or more importantly its data plan), but I do want the functionality of the ipod Touch I would be better off buying an older iPhone off eBay and I would get everything I get with an iPod touch with more storage and a microphone for cheaper than say a refurb iPod touch current generation ($150 US for an 8 GB through Apple)? What are the other advantages/disadvantages of doing so?

Also, how is Logos working on your iPhone - this is my major incentive to consider getting one of these things (I'm a PC guy). Can you view Logos in landscape mode? How are the Greek/Hebrew fonts? Can you run any reports?


----------



## puritan628 (Aug 17, 2010)

My husband and I recently upgraded from the iPhone 3G to the iPhone 4. We handed one of the 3Gs down to our teenage son so we have one "leftover" at present. My husband suggested that we could simply use it like an iPod Touch without the phone service/data plan. Unless you activate it for phone service/data service, those functions simply don't work.

I looked up Logos in the app store on my iPhone and it looks pretty impressive. The average rating is 4 out of 5 stars from 202 responders. You should be able to look it up in iTunes and get some screen shots. Besides all that, the software is free.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Aug 17, 2010)

puritan628 said:


> My husband and I recently upgraded from the iPhone 3G to the iPhone 4. We handed one of the 3Gs down to our teenage son so we have one "leftover" at present. My husband suggested that we could simply use it like an iPod Touch without the phone service/data plan. Unless you activate it for phone service/data service, those functions simply don't work.
> 
> I looked up Logos in the app store on my iPhone and it looks pretty impressive. The average rating is 4 out of 5 stars from 202 responders. You should be able to look it up in iTunes and get some screen shots. Besides all that, the software is free.



Thanks Laura, good to know. Just a quick follow-up question if you don't mind: does the microphone in the phone still work? I'm interested in some of the dictation capabilities/applications. The idea that I can carry around my theological library in my pocket is almost too good to be true.


----------



## Herald (Aug 17, 2010)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > TI hate to tell you this, but you could buy an old iPhone 3G or original iPhone for far less than an iPod Touch and have 16 or 32GB storage. eBay has a ton of these units for sale. Although you don't need the phone feature the original iPhone and iPhone 3G have the built in iPod and are great WIFI devices. Something to keep in mind if your iPod Touch falls in the toilet.
> ...



Chris, the Logos app works fine. It syncs with my Logos desktop and allows me to access my entire library. And yes, if you purchase a first generation iPhone, or the iPhone 3G, both will work exactly like an iPod touch. I have a friend who upgraded to the 3GS last year and gave it to his son to use as an iPod Touch. Just remove the SIM card, turn off the phone part in Settings, and you have an iPod Touch. Disadvantages? None that I know of. All iPhones have built in WIFI, app capability, and the iPod media software.


----------



## puritan628 (Aug 18, 2010)

Herald said:


> Chris, the Logos app works fine. It syncs with my Logos desktop and allows me to access my entire library. And yes, if you purchase a first generation iPhone, or the iPhone 3G, both will work exactly like an iPod touch. I have a friend who upgraded to the 3GS last year and gave it to his son to use as an iPod Touch. Just remove the SIM card, turn off the phone part in Settings, and you have an iPod Touch. Disadvantages? None that I know of. All iPhones have built in WIFI, app capability, and the iPod media software.


 
What he said.


----------

